# More side-scan images on the way



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I apologize for not posting more side-scan images and numbers this winter. Take heart! I am gearing up for a new season of discovery. I have some spots to checkout for members *inshorecatch, jugislandrelic*, and *sealark*. After that I'll be posting some new pics.

The following article contains a pic from my last side-scan outing: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/escambia-bay-side-scan-01-08-2012-06-a-106165/


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome! If you still have my email address, please send them along. PM me if you lost it. Peace.


----------



## My3sons (Dec 26, 2009)

Great images. Thanks for sharing.


----------

